# A mall ninja's worst nightmare



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

You see, there's a big difference between a mall ninja and a real ninja. A REAL ninja knows how to use what he has to cut off people's heads and take over the world.

But anyway, my collection has changed a bit. Oh yeah, and don't **** with the UK Wildcats!!!

Ladies, gentlemen, and lentlemen, may I present my humble arsenal:










REAL ninja accessory #1, by Bulldog. The R3 recoil pad is not a ninja accessory, but it offers EXCELLENT recoil reduction. I launched some 1 oz slugs and full-power #4 buckshot last night and the kick was nowhere near unpleasant.










REAL ninja accessory #2, compliments of Surefire. The standard 60 lumen bulb is more than adequate for engaging targets in the woods at 30-40 yards, and after cranking out about 50 shells last night (most of them slugs and buckshot) and sitting out in the rain all morning, the light still shines bright:










My two handies. I took the red dot scope off the P22 for the picture:










The Ka-bar 1214 is for cutting off heads and slicing pineapple, the Ka-bar Fin is for stabbing ninja wannabes and opening boxes, and the Gerber is for pulling out spinal cords from the neck and removing fishhooks from bass and rainbow trout:










Surefire makes a great product...and my standard issue throwing stars have been resharpened for better penetration. They do not expand:










Mall ninjas, beware...










...because the REAL ninja is here to stay. More to come later, thanks for looking.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Did the black mags come with the P22? Mine look like normal steel.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice photos FHF, but incomplete. The pics are missing one of the most important parts of your defense arsenal - the pooch. :smt023


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

what, no sword?:smt082


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice...

I would lay mine out on a Louisville throw and post it, but I won't go there. I'm a strange Kentuckian. I like the Cats, too.
Unless they're playing the Cards. I get some weird looks wearing a UL jersey and UK jacket.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> You see, there's a big difference between a mall ninja and a real ninja. A REAL ninja knows how to use what he has to cut off people's heads and take over the world.
> ...because the REAL ninja is here to stay. More to come later, thanks for looking.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> what, no sword?:smt082


The stars are definitely enough already. Don't encourage him. As a reformed mall ninja, you should know that. :mrgreen:


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

No flash bombs either... come on dude... you'd better call 1-800-NINJA-HLP. 

I wonder if you threw those stars 20-30 fps faster if they'd expand better.


Zhur

(bwwahahahahhhahahaaaaaaaaaa, ohhh I think I just pee'd a little)


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Joeywhat said:


> Did the black mags come with the P22? Mine look like normal steel.


Yes.



Wyatt said:


> Nice photos FHF, but incomplete. The pics are missing one of the most important parts of your defense arsenal - the pooch. :smt023


I tried but I couldn't get her to sit still.



Old Padawan said:


> what, no sword?:smt082


No...the closest thing to a sword is a Global cleaver, but it's shiny so it didn't fit too well in the pic.



teknoid said:


> Nice...
> 
> I would lay mine out on a Louisville throw and post it, but I won't go there. I'm a strange Kentuckian. I like the Cats, too.
> Unless they're playing the Cards. I get some weird looks wearing a UL jersey and UK jacket.


There's a guy in my hometown that took a Danville Admirals jacket and spliced it half and half with a Boyle County Rebels jacket. It's pretty funny. I went to Boyle.



submoa said:


>


Funny, but I'm a great swimmer, and I like the ocean.



zhurdan said:


> No flash bombs either... come on dude... you'd better call 1-800-NINJA-HLP.
> 
> I wonder if you threw those stars 20-30 fps faster if they'd expand better.
> 
> (bwwahahahahhhahahaaaaaaaaaa, ohhh I think I just pee'd a little)


Dude you are KILLING me, lol.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Todd said:


> As a reformed mall ninja, you should know that. :mrgreen:


hello. I'm Bill and Im a Ninja...

I havent worn Tabbys in 3 years...


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

Old Padawan said:


> hello. I'm Bill and Im a Ninja...
> 
> I havent worn Tabbys in 3 years...


hiiiiiii! Bill!


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

What's a tabby?


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm a pirate. Arrrrrrgh!


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

submoa said:


> or more likely, mall-Hwarang.


Why? Because I customize my shotgun?


----------



## rollin thunder (Mar 9, 2008)

.....not my style, just speak softly and carry a big "stick"
RT


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> Why? Because I customize my shotgun?


Probably has something more to do with the throwing stars. :smt171:smt171


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

submoa said:


> I'm a pirate. Arrrrrrgh!


Now that is a nice pair of wenches...:smt033


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Todd said:


> Probably has something more to do with the throwing stars. :smt171:smt171


Oh okay. Well I have them for a dart board I never bought.


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

wenches --AArrrrrrr
:smt023


Tabi's are in the closet- just incase:smt033


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

FYI - it's spelled "Tabi" - Japanese for socks.
unless you are referring to " a cat whose fur is mottled or streaked with dark stripes."


----------



## redcards (Apr 16, 2008)

Nice collection you have there (minus the blanket, of course!). I must say I do like the shotgun.

PS - Gardner-Webb said their guns are bigger. :mrgreen:


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Put on a different magazine clamp without the sling swivel and of course, a side saddle. I also got a SGT side sling mount that goes in just behind the magazine extension.


----------



## jmg (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice pics!
I like the red dot.:smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

What red dot is that?


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

A cheapo NcStar DTB4. Multi-reticle with 1 MOA click adjustments. It cost like $50 on opticsplanet.com. I've already put 50-60 full power loads through with it on the cantilever and left it out all night in the rain. Still works great.


----------

